
Explore the “NSA”'s hacking arsenal on GitHub - amadeuspzs
https://github.com/x0rz/EQGRP/
======
xilinx_guy
This is not as useful as one would think... It's all binaries, no source. :(

~~~
amadeuspzs
There is a decent amount of python code in there if you look around :)

